# Sex my Jack Dempseys!



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 2 JDs, I bought them together from IPU about 5-6 weeks ago.

Please tell me what gender they are!

Thank you


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

If they are males, I will breed them with my convicts


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to say by looking at that pic but they look like males?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

What can I do that would make it easier to tell? what angle pic should I take?

can you describe the physical differences?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually females have lots of blue on the cheecks but the best way to tell is venting them


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Usually females have lots of blue on the cheecks but the best way to tell is venting them


What does that mean? how do you 'vent' a fish?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope this helps Male or Female?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

This doesnt help me either.

Sexing Jds - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Kind of like picking up a puppy and looking between the legs except with fish you'e looking for an oviduct which would be a larger vent and males would have a smaller vent. Vent meaning, where either eggs or sperm are released. When you see fish swimming around that are ready to breed, just ahead of the anal fin there will be a tube hanging down ever so slightly, a females tube is wider to allow eggs to pass, the males tube is narrow. 

Douglas


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Look like males


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 they both look male to me #1 pic is male for sure , #2 looks male also ...


----------

